# Which clinic for egg donor??



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all
I've had a look around and just don't know which clinic to chose...I've cycled at create and the lister for ivf with OE now moving onto DE and want to cycle at one of these 2 but really don't know which. Anyone used either or both? My only concern with using lister is the cost really...they seem to be more expensive than create generally. 
Any thoughts? X


----------



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

At the Lister, I found our donor egg cycle was hardly anymore expensive than our OE ones, have just learnt trick of buying drugs at ASDA who do them at cost rather than the over priced pharmacy. There is the cost of the monitored cycle too, which I'd recommend doing at the Lister as the drugs are different to IVF. 

We've just had ET today so can't say they are great, successful etc just yet  

I also preferred the idea of GA over sedation which Lister do, but guess it doesn't matter so much when you're not having eggs collected.  

In my experience they are terrible at answering phones though and/or returning calls, which caused us a little major stress this morning, but done with them for now. 

Good luck choosing
Canuck xx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi uk Canuck 
Thanks for your reply and congrats on being pupo...hope it flys by for you!
I've gone with lister as create never got back to me, they just seem more on the ball and have been good at answering emails and calls generally.
Oh how long were you on the list by the way

All the very best .

Xx


----------



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Miss Gap

We waited 8.5 months to be matched, but when we first signed up, we'd just come out of a totally failed OE cycle, is really needed the time to get our heads around DE - which we did in part with the Donor Conception Network's preparing for parenthood which we found really, really helpful.  And as much as we were delighted with the characteristics etc of our match - we'll hopefully find out in 9 days if it was a "perfect  baby making match"  

We did actually go to Create too for an initial appointment, at the very beginning, but I was a bit spooked by the whole IVF thing more than particularly anything the doctor said to us. Have felt much more comfortable with the Lister though. 

I've met a couple of new friends from an Infertility Network Support Group who have failed cycles with donor sperm and as harsh as this may sound, I've found the best thing they've said to me is not to assume having a donor will "fix everything". Hopefully they're wrong on this occasion (!)  but it's stopped me getting too overexcited about the whole thing so far - although we are only 2 days post transfer!

Lots of luck with your cycle when it comes along - must admit I quite liked the wait for a donor to just forget about fertility stuff a bit as there's nothing you can do until the right donor comes along, so after the stress of failed IVF cycles, it's nice to have a few glasses of wine & forget for a bit. 

Canuck xx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Canuck

Yeah I am trying to be  realistic that it still may not work. 
Oh you did go create...was that for the donor cycle as well.
Yep lister told me it would be 6-9 months and I do need the time to get my head around it and accept it.
I keep meaning to join DCN...they are so expensive tho..esp the workshops and £45 a year.
Yes it is nice not to have to worry about a cycle, they have agreed tho that I can have an OE cycle too in the meantime if AF turns up as it's been AWOL since oct. 

The only other thing regarding cost is that lister charges a blanket cost whereas create seem to add drugs on depending on number of days stimms.
Did you get any frosties? Hope you don't need to use them if so.

Xx


----------

